# problème win 10 et parallels desktop 11



## cmt (10 Août 2016)

bonjour
2 problèmes qui ont besoin de votre aide
merci d'avance

1)impossible de faire une image disque de win 10 sur un disque externe usb
le disque est reconnu dans l'explorateur win mais pas lorsque je lance la création de l'image disque
pour info:le win 10 est une mise à jour depuis win7.

2)ma machine virtuelle parallels avec win 10 est installée dans documents ?
mais ou sont installés les fichiers de paralels desktop en tant qu'application

merci de votre aide
andré


----------

